# 

## pawel i klodi

Po przeczytaniu wielu dzienników  zdecydowałem się na pisanie swojego, budowa Z 99 z biura Z500
mały domek, mam nadzieję że dotrwam do końca swojej budowy z pisaniem i wklejaniem zdjęć.
Budowa swoimi rękami w systemie dryfix.

----------


## asti

Witam  :smile: 

Widzę, że jestem pierwsza  :smile: 
Wszystkiego najlepszego na nowej budowlanej drodze życia  :wink: 

Napisz coś o domku  :smile: 

pozdrawiam, asti

----------


## pawel i klodi

Dzięki asti za odwiedziny, oglądałem wasz dziennik, też miałem mieć fundamenty już gotowe pod koniec 2012 ale sprawy papierkowe (sprawa zjazdu dała popalić i warunki zabudowy. 
muszę popracować nad zdjęciami

----------


## asti

My najdłużej naczekaliśmy się na pozwolenie na budowę.. Grrrr... Więcej jak 65 dni...

A w 2012r. myślałam, że uda się zrobić więcej.

Teraz bierzemy murarza na dniówki. 
I będziemy gonić  :smile:  Póki kasa się nie skończy  :cool:

----------


## pawel i klodi

Czasu brak na pisanie, skrzynka prądowa już stoi, lecz bez kabla, nie przebili się przez drogę, prą podłączam do budynku gospodarcego najpierw potem do domu, pracuję nad zdjęciami  :Confused:  nie kumam czegoś.

----------


## pawel i klodi

i kogo tu widać

----------


## pawel i klodi



----------


## pawel i klodi

pisze trochę chaotycznie ale się poprawie  oto z99

taki domek będę budował prawi co do joty zmiana prawe okno  koło drzwi wejściowych znika a pojawiają się dwa okna po prawej stronie. U mnie ta strona będzie południowa, a że teraz cierpię na chroniczny brak światła to muszę sobie nadrobić
Muszę pozbierać zdjęcia działki i z budowy domku gospodarczego który aktualnie stoi, budowa w tamtym roku, są jeszcze braki ale będzie się je uzupełniać na bieżąco .

----------


## pawel i klodi

postawiłem mały domek gospodarczy a było to tak

mało tych zdjęć mi się zmieściło :sad:

----------


## pawel i klodi

trochę mi zeszło z tym domkiem a większy murowany - budowa pełną parą  :yes: cuda ponoć się zdarzają,

----------


## pawel i klodi

zajarzyłem że nic nie napisałem o działce, wąska i długa koło drogi powiatowej, chyba nie pamiętam ale jest asfaltowa i ma nazwę, to się liczy,
prąd jest raczej skrzynka, następny tydzień to załatwianie podłączenia prądu, kupno drutu 12 i brakującej 6, strzemionka do ławy prawie wygięte, 
pustaki zamówione na fundament i na ściany , drewno na dach się wycina żeby się uleżało i odprężyło :big lol:

----------


## artix1

Witam . Pierwsza budowla na dziace wygląda rewelacyjnie.  Deski na ścianach wyglądają świetnie. Pomysł i wykonanie własne czy  domek gotowy? Konstrukcja wygląda za porządnie na gotowca  :big grin: . Pozdrawiam

----------


## asti

Budynek gospodarczy super  :smile:  Nam też by się przydało coś takiego niedużego  :smile: 

Kiedy zaczynasz budowę większego?  :cool: 
U nas załamanie pogody i robota stoi...  :sad:

----------


## kogut73

Witam się.Pierwsza budowla super wygląda.Pracownia Z500 ma bardzo fajne projekty .
Pozdrawiam i wytrwałości życzę.

----------


## pawel i klodi

Artix1 witam i odpowiadam że pomysł własny, wykonanie taż, drewno zamówione w tartaku ale że wymiary drewna na dach zrobili mi większe musiałem powiększyć w jedną stronę i wysunąć do przodu i 1,5 metra. Było trochę ciężko bo nie mam prądu na działce i musiałem wszystko docinać na wymiar w miejscu gdzie obecnie mieszkamy i z powrotem na działkę z wkrętarką i ręczną piłką, ale wyszło jak wyszło.
Teraz przymiarki do większego - marzec to prąd, wytyczenie domku, zdjęcie humusu i zwieź więźbę, pustaki szalunkowe na fundament bo z nich sobie go poukładam i zaleję betonem.
Ciekawe czy uda mi się go zbudować bez betoniarki :big grin:

----------


## pawel i klodi

Witam kogut73 dzięki za odwiedziny i  za opinie o mojej małej budowli i mam nadzieję że większy też będzie godny uwagi a tak nawiasem mówiąc to w miejscu gdzie teraz mieszkamy postawiłem za ten czas trzy garaże drewniane i ten trzeci wyszedł dopiero taki sobie, a na altanie dach zmieniałem  dwa razy czyli prawda to że trzeci dom budujemy dla siebie??  :wink:  Studio Z500 rzeczywiście ma ciekawe projekty ale mało czytelne dla laików budowlanych a ksero projektu jakie dostałem sam bym lepiej zrobił.

----------


## Paco16

oczywiście ,że dopiero trzeci dla siebie, nie ma innej opcji  :smile: 
domek gosp.zgrabny  :smile: 
w innym temacie pytałeś o koszt stropu...z moich wyliczeń wynika,że beton ok 3 tys, zbrojenie 2,5 tys a o robociźnie nic nie wiem,bo robiłem sam  :smile: 
ps. dolicz jeszcze deskowanie ok 1,5 tys.... aha ,ja mam z garażem ,więc może być taniej...

----------


## pawel i klodi

Paco czyli siódemka z deskami, dumam nad stropem, marzył mi sie drewniany z widocznymi belkami stropowymi ale przeróbka projektu, jeszcze z drewnem bym sobie poradził na strop ale czasu nie kupię, bo musiał bym go przykryć od razu a żeby wszystko podopinać to graniczy z cudem w moim przypadku, strop lity trochę mnie przeraża czy dam sobie radę, sama robocizna za strop skrobnie mnie najmniej piątkę. Strop mam terive w papierach, będę dumał  :bash:  
Wszystkie roboty przesunięte z uwagi na śniegi, dosypało z pół metra a co zrobi przez resztę dni :sad:

----------


## paroofka

Też to przerabiałem, bo jak zaczynałem budować dom to leżał śnieg... Najpierw czekasz aż stopnieje a potem aż się trochę osuszczy :/ Też budowałem w tym systemie od początku wiosny i wieeelkim plusem było to że można sobie murować nawet przy lekkim mrozie (do -5 st). Dzięki temu robotę można było zaczynać o 7 rano a nie o 10  :smile:

----------


## pawel i klodi

paroofka ja będę budował z porothermu 25, nie wiem jak łączyć ściany działowe z nośnymi i jeszcze sobie utrudniłem robotę bo mam zamówione pustaki działówki 11 na zwykłą zaprawę bo były tańsze i tu będzie zgryz :wink:  w końcu po to piszę ten dziennik żeby było widać co żle robię  :big lol: 
Skrzynka z prądem już stoi i czeka a tu ładnej pogody brak, śnieg i mróz, fv zapłacona za prąd trzeba się podłaczyć. Już mnie kości bolą od leżenia.

----------


## asti

Bry dzień  :smile: 

Widzę, że u Was też totalne lenistwo....

Podobno aby do początku kwietnia...


A już było tak pięknie  :smile: 

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuużo słońca życzę  :smile:

----------


## pawel i klodi

totalna porażka z aurą, brak słów, przestawiam się na porządki wokół domu w którym mieszkam, lifting w środku i na zewnątrz, czas nie korzystny dla nas budujących własnymi siłami lub rękami. Środek kwietnia początek lata ponoć :big lol: 
asti na pierwszym planie widzę słup i skrzynkę z prądem, naprawdę nie dzwonili :eek:  
u nas też ale ja miałem gościa pod kontrolą

zrobili to jak było cztery dni pogody

----------


## asti

> asti na pierwszym planie widzę słup i skrzynkę z prądem, naprawdę nie dzwonili 
> u nas też ale ja miałem gościa pod kontrolą
> zrobili to jak było cztery dni pogody


Pawel - nic a nic. Codziennie kursujemy obok działki. I wymiany słupa nawet nie zauważyliśmy.

Mąż był na działce po południu, coś tworzył budowlanego. Po robotach różnych chciał wytrzepać dywanik samochodowy o ten słup i dopiero wtedy się zorientował, że jest inny  :wink: 

Trochę zdziwiony był, że ziemia rozjeżdżona, poruszona  :cool: 


A ze skrzynki już nam ktoś zwinął kłódkę...



Co do budowania - tak się cieszyliśmy jak z początkiem marca na działce było sucho i można było coś zacząć robić.

Teraz od nowa... Juz mamy dość. Wiem, że nietylko my... Wszyscy... Ale mamy wielkie chęci na zimę być u siebie..
A tu aura nie sprzyja  :sad:  

Słońca życzę... Duuuuuuuuuuuużo słońca  :smile:

----------


## pawel i klodi

ale heca my też chcemy  już na zimę być u siebie nawet jak to będzie surowy zamknięty, właduję dużą kozę, pare desek i już będziemy się gościć :big lol: 
zła pogoda ukradła mi miesiąc budowy, marzec to miał być zakopany kabel z prądem i wylane ławy a tu klops!!
jestem po rozmowach z gościem od prądu - pogoda to wykopki i podłączenie prądu do domku

----------


## pawel i klodi

prąd jest

mój pomocnik

----------


## pawel i klodi

wszystko się wlecze, ponoć nieszczęściach chodzą parami a u mnie czwórkami, najpierw awarie dwóch aut, wywaliło mi prąd na słupie w starym domu i spalił się silnik w hydroforze, walka dwa dni po robocie i w trzeci dzień finał i woda płynie jaka ulga :yes: , przyjechało drewno na dach i nie mam kiedy je poukładać

----------


## pawel i klodi

drewno poukładane

----------


## pawel i klodi

humus zdjęty  i domek wytyczony

i rozciąganie sznurków

i czas zacząć kopać trochę mi się to wlecze ale daje rade :cool:

----------


## pawel i klodi

mam pytanko, jak najlepiej wyznaczyć poziom zalewanej ławy, dołek pod ławy mam mieć 80cm głębokości, ława 40cm, ławę muszę mieć dobrze wypoziomowaną, na niej będę układał pustaki zalewowe :yes:   jak znacie jakiś dobry sposób to dzięki za radę

----------


## pawel i klodi

zaczęło się kopanie, sobota i już jakiś efekt widać

----------


## pawel i klodi

tydzień trwało kopanie, cała sobota i po parę godzin po pracy

potem zbrojenie sobota plus kilka godzin  wtorek zalewanie, brak zdjęć bo nie miał kto robić, było nas dwóch, da się zalać ale pot z tyłka leci 
poszło 11m3 na ławę, wylewkę w domku i opaskę

----------


## pawel i klodi

cd


przy zbrojeniu już się obsypywało a dziś po ulewie całe ławy mam zamulone i trochę pracy będzie przy czyszczeniu.
teraz tylko pomalować, folia i układać klocki - pustaki zalewowe :roll eyes:

----------


## pawel i klodi

pustaki miały być :sad:  nie ma, ław pomalowana i położona folia

----------


## pawel i klodi

pustaki zalewowe są, czekam na pogodę, mam nadzieje że bardzo mi tych ław nie zamuli.
ławy zalane w ostatnim momencie, teraz musiałbym kopać od nowa :yes: 
 
nabieram sił na układanie pustaków, dopiero po kilku dniach wyszło że mnie zawiało w dniu lania ławy, początek dnia paskudny deszczowy, zmokłem jak dorabiałem zbrojenie.

----------


## pawel i klodi

posprzątane po deszczach i zaczęło się układanie klocków, coś ponad 20kg jeden, brak chętnych do pomocy :sad:  sam na placu boju.
 
problem, wylot kanalizacji na jakiej wysokości 30cm? pod istniejącym gruntem, po zasypaniu fundamentów około 70cm :Confused:

----------


## pawel i klodi

postępy marne ale są, była woda i zaczeło się obsuwać

----------


## pawel i klodi

i zalane

tylko trzy pustaki wyskoczyły trochę z toru ale nie było tak źle jak wielu wołało że będę zbierał pustaki po polu bo układałem je na sucho a przecież miała być budowa z klocków :big lol:   teraz malowanie na czarno, podłączenie rurki do wody, zasypać, kanalizacja i ubić i zalać i będzie stan zero 
a myślałem że taki stan będzie w maju, w końcu ekipa budowlana jedno osobowa :yes:

----------


## pawel i klodi

Teraz kanalizacja i zasypywanie

----------


## pawel i klodi

prośba jak mam ustawić rurę spustową 110 (K1) w  ścianie działowej  która ma 12cm, żeby mi pasowała na górze w łazience, wklejam  żeby można było skumać o co mi chodzi, 

siły powracają po L4 i trzeba się trochę poruszać bo czas leci  :wiggle:

----------


## pawel i klodi

może nikt nie rozumie o co mi chodzi z tą rurą spustową  :Confused:  poczekam, ale fakty są takie że po mojej przerwie na budowie zdrowotnych i po deszczach miałem sporo roboty przy odkopywaniu fundamentów, udało się od środka i jest pomalowane 
 
pozostało rozsypać piasek w środku i dokupić resztę i rozkładać kanalizację

----------


## pawel i klodi

prawie wyrównane, dodałem sobie roboty, zrobiłem przejście pod ławą na wodę krótką rurką niebieską i chciałem kupić właściwą średnicę i sam ją zakopać ale wodociągi się nie zgodziły, muszę wkopać od nowa  w nowym miejscu, tam gdzie zrobiłem przejście tej rury sam nie przygnę do fundamentu :mad:  a tu mały basenik :mad:

----------


## pawel i klodi

ociepliłem, położyłem folie i zasypałem
i ubite, teraz kanalizacja

----------


## pawel i klodi

kanalizacja i zalane

wylałem fundament pod taras i położyłem od razu jednego pustaka

----------


## pawel i klodi

papa położona i czekam na wizytę technika z wienerberger, przyjechał w 29 lipca a było wtedy 45 stopni w cieniu o godzinie 13 :cool:  i zaczęło się murowanie,
ustawiliśmy po pustaku w czterech rogach na jednej ścianie gdzie mam wykusz i pojechał, pocieszył nas że damy radę , spoko gościu,
murujemy 3 dni po 5-6 godzin i mam nadzieje że skończymy pierwszą warstwę na zaprawia a dalej poleci jak z bicza :smile:

----------


## pawel i klodi

totalny brak czasu na siedzenie przy kompie, budowa , praca i dom czasu wolnego brak i na moje szczęście upały a pianka na której kładę pustaki tylko do 35 stopni w plusie a ja rano praca powrót o 13-14 a wtedy 45 stopni :sad:  jestem na etapie nadproży i myślałem że pójdzie gładko ale :no: 
na tym etapie kapuję że mogłem się wyrównać chodziaka na równo z górą fundamentów a nie robić niżej o 14cm jak mam w projekcie, teraz mam z tym problem, 

z murowania na piance jestem zadowolony :yes:

----------


## pawel i klodi

mury do stropu wymurowane, nadproża, słupy  zaszalowane i zalane,  :yes:  najlepszy myk był jak przyjechał beton z pompą to gościu powiedział że słupy to wiaderkami będziemy zalewać bo tak kiepsko zaszalowane i beton się wyleje na wylewkę, ale poszedł drut 6 w jednym miejscu i zalane i po strachu
w aucie dodatkowe nadproże w wejściu do salonu tak dla ozdoby
a co z tego wyjdzie zobaczymy  :big grin: 
i komin do pieca gazowego

----------


## pawel i klodi

belka już na swoim miejscu

mam trochę zgryza bo zapomniałem o kominie i nie będzie widać całej belki ,no cóż zobaczymy jak to będzie wyglądać :sad: 
następny problem gdzie umieścić wlot spalin w kominie do kominka , czy na wprost czy z boku
i wlot powietrza do przesunięcia, tak to się kończy jak się nie myśli i robi się pierwszy raz , myśleć i myśleć  :bash:  :bash: , następne nadproże nad belką i ścianki i strop , to będzie jazda . Już żonka mim mówi że robi się bunkier a co dopiero jak wyleje się strop.
a było sobie zrobić strop drewniany i było by pięknie :big grin:

----------


## pawel i klodi

dobra jest kominy stoją, strop się szaluje a tera trza brać się za zbrojonko :big grin: 

 nie mogę wkleić więcej zdjęć :sad:

----------


## pawel i klodi

wszystko zaszalowane, czas zacząć zbroić się :smile: 
 
balkon nad wykuszem ociepliłem 10cm styropianu a 3cm wokół  płyty

----------


## pawel i klodi

strasznie dużo druta, ponoć można będzie jeździć czołgiem :big lol:  mój główny wykonawca zbrojenia, oczywiście swój wkład też miałem :yes: 
  jeszcze słupki, przejścia kabli, centralny odkurzacz reszte będziemy kuć :sad:

----------


## pawel i klodi

i zalane była ładna pogoda w sobotę, teraz się podlewa z góry , to dobrze bo wody jeszcze nie mam na działce i muszę wozić w butelkach :big grin: 
 za parę dni murowanie góry czas zacząć

----------


## pawel i klodi

trochę padało, zrobiłem schodki na strop żeby nie wspinać się po drabinie, dwa tygodnie mijają czas zacząć układać ścianki kolankowe

----------


## pawel i klodi

ścianki kolankowe skończone, wieniec będę szalował razem z nadprożami

----------


## pawel i klodi

prace idą wolno ale zawsze jest co pokazać :cool: 

zostało wymurować ścianki szczytowe, pomalować więźbę która się troszkę powyginała, chciało się mieć z zimowego cięcia to się ma :sad: 
za słabo pozbijałem, belkę szczytową płotwę położę najpierw na nadprożach i w trakcie murowanie ścian będę ją dźwigał pomalutku do góry, nawet sam powinienem sobie z tym poradzić

----------


## pawel i klodi

dorwałem komputer po długiej przerwie i wklejam zdjęcia

obie ściany szczytowe postawione, pozostały jeszcze dokończyć skosy, początki więźby, z braku kasy a jest chętny wujek żony :wiggle: do postawienia drewienka na dachu
 
a ja jeszcze wieczorem jak na górze ciemno bawię się w rozbiórkę, trzeba się zabrać za to sposobem bo jak rozbieraliśmy to we trzech odrywając po jednej bidze to umordowałem się jak nigdy a sam poradziłem sobie tak :Confused:  nie wkleje więcej zdięć

----------


## pawel i klodi

cd. rozbiórkii po jednej desce, trwało to parę dni

----------


## pawel i klodi

dach i jeszcze raz dach, roboty sporo

 jeszcze pozostały skosy i kominy

----------


## pawel i klodi

docinanie i klejenie skosów ściany szczytowej

jeszcze styropian i jeden gotowy, trochę schodzi, z pracy o 13 plus zakupy i obiadek jak jest, dzieciaki i na działkę na dwie lub trzy godzinki :wink:

----------


## pawel i klodi

kominy idą w górę i ocieplenie, czapki bedę wylewał z betonu bo jedna jest gotowa do kupienie a dymny z dwiema wentylacjami do zrobienia więc robie obie sam, w następnym roku zrobię wykończenie na kominie, pewnie błąd ale brak czasu, kasy i nie wiem jaki kolor elewacji będzie itp.

----------


## dana0606

Witam się i mam pytanko: czy budowaliście mury z porothermu w systemie dryfix?

----------


## pawel i klodi

Dzięki za wizytę i odpowiadam dana0606 tak buduję w systemie dryfix jak na początku pisałem i jak widać na zdjęciach, może nie widać mnie z pistoletem jak to kleiłem ale robiłem to sam i nie było chętnego do robienia zdjęć i szło mi to dość szybko jak na mnie, samo klejenie ścian do stropu bez nadproży to około tygodnia po 4-5 godzin. Tak jak planowałem, wybudowałem dom to takiego stanu bez "betoniarki" była w sumie jeden dzień na pierwszą warstwę gdzie ukręciłem około 4betoniarki . Wracając do dnia dzisiejszego to ściany szczytowe gotowe , kominy jeszcze jeden raz klejem i dokończyć górę, zdjęcia wieczorne klejenia styropianu

----------


## pawel i klodi

reszta zdjęć

dojechała dachówka róben  piemont

----------


## dana0606

Dzięki za informację. Czytałam dziennik, ale po łebkach i nie doczytałam, ale po zdjęciach jakoś tak mi wyglądało na system dryfix. My też chcemy budować systemem gospodarczym sami i mam pytanie jeszcze jedno, czy taniej wyszły te dziwne bloczki na fundament niż normalne na zaprawę i w jaki sposób je łączyłeś czy tez na jakiś klej skoro piszesz, że betoniarki użyłeś tylko do pierwszej warstwy porothermu?

----------


## pawel i klodi

dana nie pamiętam ceny ale bloczki zalewowe były droższe od bloczków betonowych na zaprawę, bloczki jakie ja stosowałem niektórzy kładą na zaprawia, ja zaryzykowałem i  kładłem bez zaprawy, układałem jak puzle :yes:  na wierzchu wieniec na około 12cm plus druty i zalać betonem, delikatnie  prosto z rury  z taką "z" na końcu, dwa pustaki mi pękły i lekko się rozeszły ale na samym dole. Jeszcze na jedną paletę pustaków 1metr betonu Taki wybór dlatego że zrobiłem to sam, bez zaprawy i chyba szybciej niż bym kładł bloczki fundamentowe na zaprawie.

----------


## pawel i klodi

pomału przybijamy łaty :roll eyes: 
kominy na razie pomalowane na biało, jak będzie robiona elewacja to kominy zrobię na gotowo teraz łaty, obróbkę będą mi robić miejscowe fachowcy, zajmują się tym na co dzień, pierwsza firma na budowie, na wiosne to bym pewno robił własnym siłami ale termin parapetówki nieubłaganie się zbliża, plany są że następna zima już na swoim :smile:

----------


## pawel i klodi

koniec bicia łat, obróbki zrobione teraz układamy dachówkę,

----------


## pawel i klodi

reszta zdjęć, najgorsze w układaniu dachówki to to że tyłek strasznie boli od siedzenia na łatach, układam sam z jednym pomocnikiem, reszta ochotników nie miała czasu :sad:  tak bywa ale i tak nam nieźle idzie, jedna strona delikatnie nie całe dwa dni, okna dachowe i właz na wiosnę  :wink: 
 
namawiali mnie na to żeby kryć dach na wiosnę ale się uparłem i pogoda się udała, muszę mieć chody u góry tak usłyszałem :big grin:

----------


## pawel i klodi

dachówka ułożona, chałupka przykryta i na ten rok wystarczy  :yes: , okna dachowe i właz - wiosna, brakuje mi jeszcze daszku nad wejściem ale jak zima pozwoli to go zrobię i przykręcę  i wtedy będzie  zrobiony SSO albo SSZ :smile:

----------


## pawel i klodi

witam po świętach i w nowym roku, wszystkim co zaglądają i budującym życzę spokojnej budowy i udanych rozwiązań  :yes: 
nowy rok zaczęty a że pogoda sprzyja czas na ogarnięci budowy, przygotowanie desek dębowych na deskę podłogową do salonu i na schody, jest mat. to trzeba go wykorzystać 

okna zamówione, drzwi wejściowe tymczasowe się robią, brakujące pustaki 25 są na budowie pozostaje tylko wygospodarować trochę czasu i skończyć ścianki działowe i dokończyć ściany z oknami i balkonami

----------


## andja_z99

Nieźle sobie radzisz sam budując, podziwiam
My na naszym z99 mamy identyczną dachówkę  :smile:

----------


## pawel i klodi

dzięki andja za odwiedziny i i zapraszam wszystkich do komentowania, miałem osobny wpis do komentarzy ale nikt się nie wpisywał to proszę o wpisy do dziennika. Pogoda jeszcze dopisuje to skończyłem stawiać środkowe słupki między oknami i balkonami, teraz wymurowałem na zaprawie pierwszą warstwę działówek na poddaszu, następne na piance :yes: 

jeszcze pusto ale pierwsza warstwa już jest tylko zdjęć brak

----------


## pawel i klodi

drzwi na produkcji :big grin: 
 mają być na czas budowy ale ciężkie jak smok, robione z mokrego drewna :big lol:  zobaczymy jak się zeschną jak będą wyglądać, do domku drewnianego były też z mokrego i się trzymają. muszę trochę odpuścić z pracą na budowie bo ręce i stawy mi szwankują od noszenia i dzwigania :sad:

----------


## pawel i klodi

zima się zrobiła na dobre więc przerwa na wertowanie internetu w sprawie ocieplenia dachu - wełna kontra piana :roll eyes: 
  na budowie udało mi się postawić pierwszą warstwę działówki na zaprawie, reszta już piana  :big lol: 
   a to mój stary już wiekowy pomocnik :cool: 
teraz czekamy na lepszą pogodę

----------


## pawel i klodi

porę dni ciepła, poukładam sobie trochę działówki
 
nie wiem jak wysoko zakończyć ścianki działowe, na logikę nie będę murował do folii tylko do początku krokwi żeby ocieplić dach na całej połaci, a ostatnią warstwę złączyć ze ścianami  :Confused:   może jakieś gotowe rozwiązania :roll eyes:

----------


## pawel i klodi

Na budowie wiatr wieje i nic się nie działo, ściany działowe nie skończone, okien brak i drzwi  :sleep: czas się obudzić i zacząć działać 
  drewno wysprzątane z salonu - cała rodzinka pomagała :wiggle:  trzeba było zrobić miejsce żeby było miejsce na montaż dużego okna w salonie, będzie to jedno okno z hartowaną szybą , gruz na tarasie wyrównany i częściowo zasypany, rozmowy trwają z instalatorem kominka z płaszczem wodnym, tego sam nie zrobię a czas leci szybko, plany są takie podłogówka na dole łazienka z kotłownią, kuchnia i wejściem plus łazinka na górze, pokoje to grzejniki

----------


## pawel i klodi

Dostałem szoku kiedy się okazało że braknie mi pustaka na ścianki działowe pomyłka o kilka pustaków czyli o 200szt  :sad:  , zamówione .
Rozebrałem rusztowanie po obu stronach, myślałem że dotrwa do ocieplania ścian, ale  było za blisko.
Steple wystawiłem na sprzedaż, będzie luźniej na budowie. Zamówione okna miały przyjechać w tygodniu ale w taki dzień w którym musiałem być w pracy  :mad:  a chciałem być przy montażu i obsuwa 2 tygodnie  :big tongue:

----------


## pawel i klodi

Ok. wiosna, SSZ jest osiągnięty, drzwi wej. po przerobieniu- dołożyłem dostawkę z trzema szybkami bo "przedsionku" było by ciemno, okna wprawione i ładna witryna także która jest ok.
 
dziura na drzwi poszerzona
 przywlokłem jeszcze kozę do trawki :no: 
 :mad:  gdzie moje zdjęcia mam zaćmienie i nie wiem gdzie ustawić żeby było więcej zdjęć

----------


## pawel i klodi

Teraz drzwi wej. miały być tymczasowe tak na czas budowy, robione z mokrego drewna (zostało mi dwie krokwi i dołożyłem deski 32) a proszę jak wyszły plus dostawka, od zew. trochę je podrapałem i proszę  :roll eyes: 
 
na koniec pierwsze palenie, trzeba sprawdzić komin czy nie dymi na boki, było ciężko zrobić zdjęcie komina z dymkiem, nie chciał za bardzo dymić bo, bo drewno było za suche :big tongue: 
 
Ścianki na górze jakoś nie chcą się same postawić, zaglądam i nic, brakujące pustaki są więc czas je poukładać i okna dachowe uff.

----------


## pawel i klodi

Pagoda jest wiosenna, więc pomyślałem o oknach dachowych, jest to proste, łatwe i przyjemne i trwa około 2 godzin - mowa o wprawieniu jednego okna :no:  mi zajęło to około pięciu godzin - cięcie membrany dachowej od spodu wyglądało jak pierwsze cięcie chirurga, ręka mi drżała  :big lol: , ok naoglądałem się montażu w internecie i masz, dziura w dachu a ja nie mam izolacji z wełny i kołnierza z membrany która miała być przy oknie, problem bo to są dodatki na zamówienie w osobnym komplecie i trzeba było samemu improwizować ale okno wprawiłem, ulewa w nocy okno przetestowała, przecieków brak.
 
chciałem żeby przynajmniej z jednej strony nie docinać dachówek ale się nie udało :big tongue:

----------


## pawel i klodi

Czas leci a roboty nie ubywa - drewno na daszek przygotowane

ściany działowe rosną pomału do góry, pozostało jeszcze cztery warstwy


wszystkim życzę wesołych i pełnych pomysłów Świąt. :smile:

----------


## pawel i klodi

I po majówce, okna dachowe wstawione, dopiero przy trzecim oknie nie docinałem dachówki z jednej strony -sukces tylko brak zdjęcia. 

ścianki działowe prawie na ukończeniu pozostało wymurować nadproża z cegły i ostatnia warstwa pustaka na pianie jak jej wystarczy :sad: 
zostałem przyłapany na robocie fotką :big lol:

----------


## pawel i klodi

Ściany działowe skończone, na tapecie daszek nad wejściem, wybicie sufitu na poddaszu deskami które mi zostały z szalowania stropu, będą wyszczotkowane i pomalowane fobosem i narazie tyle
 
podłączyłem sobie prąd do domu - zrobiłem sobie jedno gniazdko, zostało jeszcze zrobić światło jakby trzeba było zarwać nockę :yes:    i mam wreszcie muzę - reanimacja " radiomagnetofonu" :big lol:

----------


## pawel i klodi

zacząłem składać daszek nad wejściem, śruby na wylot i podkładki

od góry będę przykręcał deskę boazeryjną, folie, łaty i dachówkę, zastanawiam się czy dojechać deską do pustaka a folię wywinąć i przykleić do ściany i dopiero przyklejać styropian czy najpierw ocieplić i do tego dojechać deskami folią i zrobić obróbki  :Confused: .

----------


## pawel i klodi

i gotowe, reszta po ociepleniu  :big tongue:

----------


## aiki

Mogłeś całość na klockach odsunąć od sciany aby ocieplenie w spód weszło. Właściwie jeszcze możesz.

----------


## pawel i klodi

aiki myślałem żeby tak zrobić a że nie znalazłem takich klocków w swoich zbiorach (zawsze mi coś brakuje  :sad: )to przykręciłem kantówke która mi została i stwierdziłem że drewno też jest dobrym izolatorem - ale jeszcze to przemyślę

----------


## aiki

Kantówke mogłeś przeciąć i tylko pod śruby dać. Ale tak też jest dobrze. Myślałem, że chcesz zakryć ociepleniem.

----------


## pawel i klodi

konstrukcja będzie widoczna około 6-7cm od płaszczyzny ściany, myślę że będzie ok.
  tera jazda z deskami z szalunków, wyczyszczone i pomalowane fobosem ale trzeba je wyciągnąć na poddasze :yes:  

mocy przybywaj :big lol:

----------


## pawel i klodi

że mamy mieć ogrzewanie kominkowe powstało coś takiego z palet i desek które nie nadawały się do wybicia w domu

a to dąb przygotowany do wycinania deski podłogowej do salonu który po pracy będę wycinał

----------


## pawel i klodi

zaczynam łatać górę deskami, sama na górę decha 32 dość szeroka 5m nie wyjdzie  :mad:  ja do niej a ona nic a nic trza było na górę jak pannę młodą :tongue: 
 
krótkie zostały na dole, większa połowa wyłożona długimi i jeszcze zostało kilka na górze, już nie będę je znosił tylko dotnę na górze, piła na góre koniec cięcia ręczną

----------


## pawel i klodi

na układanie desek za gorąco to przeniosłem się do salonu, postawiałem słupki a między nim cegła  :wink: 
 
  cegły muruję na 1,6m wysokości, będzie stała szafka a tv na ścianie.
skończyć górę, posprzątać gruz i prąd - jak to zrobić żeby nie spartolić :Confused:  - prosto jeden kontakt i żarówka :yes:

----------


## pawel i klodi

i gotowe,jeszcze fuga z  z drugiej strony ale zdjęcia brak - nie wygląda za dobrze :big tongue:

----------


## pawel i klodi

połowa drewna do kominka zakupiona, zima już w nowym domu :yes: 

do pewnych prac trzeba mieć odpowiedni sprzęt, pierwszy był młot - nie dał rady on i ja, kierunek wypożyczalnia i młot do kucia poradził sobie w dwie godziny
 
nastepnie poszła przeróbka odpływów - skrócenie

----------


## pawel i klodi

mam limit zdjęć całe 5szt  :Confused: 

a tyle został z małego dęba co rósł przed domem, trzeba było go ciachnąć, pod nim woda i gaz i byłby problem

----------


## pawel i klodi

Zaczęty prąd, robimy we dwóch jak i kumpel elektryk
 
wszystkie gniazda jedziemy od dołu i po wylewce a światła po górnej wylewce, zostawiłem peszle w stropie.
Mam ustawione tynki na koniec lipca, udało mi się załatwić krótki termin, tynki "tradycyjne" wapionno cementowe dlatego ruszam z kuciem pod wodę i kanalizację - prace nabierają tempa  :yes:  trudno to wszystko powiązać ale czas nagli.

----------


## pawel i klodi

kanalizacja gotowa, prąd tylko skrzynka rozdzielcza i główne kable 4x10 i od domku 5x4 w jednym peszlu 40 się nie pomieszczą  :no:  i zong trzeba kopać
- przyszedł czas na wodę bo do tynków - kopię sobie rowek bo taniej a tu co taka mała rurka - kurde za mała na wodę i za cienka, liczyłem się z taśmami ostrzegawczymi nad rurami a tu nic  :mad:  - gaz i do gazowni co oni na to??? bo moja rurka będzie szła pod gazem 

zdjęcia kanalizacji jak zrobię

----------


## pawel i klodi

teraz kanalizacja, 
kuchnia                                                                             łazienka góra
 nie robiłem drugiego pionu i prysznic i umywalka idę po posadzce przez łazienkę, fachowiec od wody powiedział że powinno działać, przekonamy się później jak będę robił szambo to zrobię próbę  :wink:  może wcześniej - przed wylewkami  
 woda ale jeszcze nie przewiercone i bez licznika, fachowiec na urlopie albo uderzyć do wodociągów osobiście po zastępstwo, mam nadzieję że nie będzie hecy bo wykop z rurą zasypany tylko wkrętka i przy domu nie zasypane.

----------


## pawel i klodi

woda jest i licznik
 
zacząłem montować parapety ale to zadanie mnie przerosło bo zrywałem je tyle razy że nie pamiętam ile :bash:  zamontowane ale nie jestem z nich dumny :sad:

----------


## pawel i klodi

przygotowania do tynkowania druga firma na budowie, wczesniej musiałem obciąć podest 12cm żeby się schody zmieściły

----------


## pawel i klodi

tynki ładnie się robią a reszta stoi - kasy brak  :sad:  kredyt jeszcze czekamy   :bash:  a czas znika .

na razie przygotowuję roboty na zewn.  szalowanie balkonu nad wykuszem bo będzie powiększony o 23cm, przygotowanie tarasu - piasek, folia, siatka, beton i schodki wejściowe nie ruszone to muszę zrobić przed ociepleniem zew.

----------


## pawel i klodi

Tynki skończone, wyszły ok. teraz wietrzenie -plastiki szczelne i woda się leje
 
prąd podłączony do skrzynki i ostatnie układanie kabli 

szambo zamontowane w dołku ale jeszcze nie podłączone brak czasu, dołek wykopany popołudniu a na drugi dzień wody 60cm - :bash: załamka a jak to u mnie pompy brak - trzeba zaryzykować i nauczyć szambo pływać była jazda :yes: 

było na środku ale spłynęło do boku - pilnie zakopać bo wkopane między prądem a gazem i od gazu  zawala się i może podmyć gaz i będzie klops - nie mylić z mięsnym :wink:

----------


## pawel i klodi

reszta zdjęć

----------


## pawel i klodi

szambo zasypane i teren wyrównany

----------


## pawel i klodi

tynki schną, trzeba otwierać okna i wietrzyć dobrze że jest ciepło bo było by ciężko jesienią, zacząłem przesuwać dopływ powietrza do kominka - pukałem i stukałem takimi narzędziami i co -wielkie nic
 trzeba zainwestować w narzędzia  :yes:  zakup młoto wiertarki skromne 800vat a robota poszła pięknie i jestem zadowolony, rurę obciąłem i przykleiłem klejem  a co  i zalałem betonem, folia, szalunek plus 3cm twardego styro, drut fi12  i beton  

przy okazji wykułem zbędny fundament pod schody i nadlałem małe stopy pod schody - będą drewniane na konstrukcji metalowej

----------


## pawel i klodi

patrząc na balkon nad wykuszem sprawiał wrażenie że jest za wąski, więc wbiłem druty w strop kiedy był zalewany, zrobiłem szalunek, położyłem twardy styropian 3, wystarczy bo nad wykuszem dałem 10cm styropianu przed wylaniem stropu ale do rzeczy potem folia - i tu moja głowa mnie zawiodła :bash: - ponadziewałem ładnie styropian i folie i zalałem 

przecież taki balkon będzie mi przeciekał bo poprzebijałem folię :sad:  - powinienem odciąć te druty i zrobić normalne zbrojenie - ogarnęło mnie jakieś kosmiczne zaćmienie, trzeba zainwestować w dobrą izolację na wierzch a teraz moi mali pomocnicy
 żonka też brała w tym udział i musiała sobie kupić nowe koszulki bo przybrała w bicepsach  i barkach  :big lol:

----------


## pawel i klodi

znowu wykopki pod rure do szamba

wykopane, teraz dziura w szambie i rury co na sucho i bez uszczelek się ciężko składają a samemu z uszczelką to będzie jazda 
jak się zmęcze to układanie styropianu na górze pierwsza 3 później 4 i folia i siatka a na dole folia 3 x 4 i folia i siatka

----------


## pawel i klodi

Przyłącz do szamba zrobiony i zasypany, przy końcówce spadek trochę większy niż 2%, wyszło około 8% na dwóch metrach 
 wejście do domu rury doszczelniłem pianką i zasypałem, jak to wykończyć nie miałem pojęcia jak to to się odkopie trzeba było szybko zasypać - dostawa kominka z z oprzyrządowaniem całość 320kg a ja sam na polu walki  :Confused:  jak to wtoczyć do środka

----------


## pawel i klodi

kominek jest w środku, z palet zrobiłem lądowisko i wylądował :big lol: 
  ZUZIA 15 kw z Kratki
między czasie była pierwsza dostawa styropianu pod wylewki, cena za wylewki uzgodniona z układaniem ale pierwszą warstwę układam sam przed rozkładaniem instalacji
 
góra skończona pierwsza poszła 3 potem 4 i folia

----------


## pawel i klodi

i następne układam sam, niby proste ale jak się człek spieszy to styropian się cieszy i wychodzi kiepsko, teraz się nie dziwię że zasypują piaskiem szczeliny, góra zrobiona a dół to  :big tongue:  szczeliny zatykam pianką - pierwsza warstwa ubytki pianka i druga warstwa i klocek by nie dźwignęło, bardzo czasochłonne rozwiązanie a czy dobre to goście od wylewki  powiedzą  czy nie poszło w górę 


oto łazienka dolna i korytarz

----------


## pawel i klodi

między czasie było pierwsze rozpalenie i podłączenie kominka i kaloryferów
naczynie przelewowe układu otwartego, samo dolewa wody jak będzie za mało, strasznie uboga ta moja instalacja przy kominku, ma ponoć wystarczyć i być bezpieczna   :Confused:

----------


## pawel i klodi

podłogówka ułożona, wylewki skończone i schną
cały osprzęt koło kominka ma ponoć poprawnie działać, wydawało mi się że będzie tego więcej

----------


## pawel i klodi

styropian przywieziony 12 cm na frezowany, układam sam już drugi tydzień i oto efekt, teraz wiem dlaczego większość woli prosty :yes:  
wełna na poddasze też już przyjechała

----------


## pawel i klodi

trochę mnie nie było widać ale postaram się uzupełnić braki, z brak czasu i moich dyspozycji zdrowotnych poddasze zostało ocieplone i położone płyty przez kolegę który pracował z moim chrześnikiem, zajęło mu to nie cały miesiąc więc ja to bym robił dwa miesiące a w grudniu przeprowadzka :yes:   na mus

mało zdjęć wkleję później,wentylacja z kuchni podłączyłem szarymi rurami, dokupiłem parę kolanek góra zakończona rurą spiro i do kominka na dachu
 elewacja się kończy, ostatnie trzy ściany - zaciąganie klejem zrobił mi gość od poddasza a ja układałem kostkę na tarasie
stopnie i poręcze na schody pomalowane dwa razy i czekają na montaż

----------


## pawel i klodi

schody zamontowane plus ścianka z deski dębowej - stopnie i poręcze malowane na bezbarwny a podstopnice i ścianka tym samym lakierem ale bielonym, różnica jest ale niewielka :sad:  poręcze później


stelaż podtynkowe zamontowane góra i dół, miałem to zrobić wężykiem ale uświadomili mi w hurtowni że trzeba to na sztywno więc tel.do hydraulika i rurki zgrzewarka poszły w ruch, położyłem płytki w wc i stoi podgrzewacz wody

----------


## pawel i klodi

układanie kostki

nie pożyczałem sprzętu do ubijanie bo było twardo, było trochę gruzu, resztki suchego betonu z balkony, tylko wyrównałem piaskiem i ubiłem taką packą jak widać :big lol:

----------


## pawel i klodi

jeszcze nie w nowym domu ale  :roll eyes:  już nie długo  - zacząłem układać panele od pokoi dzieciaków, w łazience  kibelek stoi, moje amatorskie przykręcenie stelaża bez kręcenia w suchą zabudowę ściany, wanna i umywalka będzie ze starego miejsca zam. żeby mieć gdzie tyłek wymoczyć na razie a dolna będzie się powoli stroić w płytki i resztę
 
ścianę kolankową w pokojach dzieciaków będę wykańczał deską a pod nią styropian 3cm 
wc na górze zamontowane, na razie bez płytek - brak kasy, zabieram się za dolną łazienkę :roll eyes:

----------


## pawel i klodi

już w nowym domu  :big lol:  nie muszę dojeżdżać i palić na dwie chałupy :no: 
mały pomocnik sprawdza jak ułożyłem płytki w dolnej łazieńce
meble w kuchni są i cały sprzęt płyta, piekarnik, zmywarka 
obudowa kominka w trakcie - to tak w skrócie bo doba u mnie ma 48h :cool:  a i tak się nie wyrabiam a żonka pokazuje i mówi że jeszcze tylko to i to i to itd i końca nie widać ale już bliżej niż dalej

----------


## pawel i klodi

Wesołych Świąt i udanego Sylwestra życzę  :yes: . Skończyłem kłaść płytki w łazience i biały montaż. Na dole ułożone wszędzie panele, z deską parkietową nie zdążyłem zrobić ale bym nie przykleił go w salonie  - jeszcze była za mokra wylewka i czas -dwa tygodnie czekać po przyklejeniu na cyklinowanie i położenie lakieru - przeprowadzka nie możliwa w 2014r :no:  a tak panel i już .Kończę jeszcze obudowę kominka a jak go wykończę to czas pokaże

----------


## pawel i klodi

parę zdjęć schodów
stara choinka a miała być żywa :sad:   ale nowy stół do jadalni

----------


## pawel i klodi

złapałem małego lenia i gapię się na tv albo gram z dzieciakami na ps3 ale płytki w korytarzu jeszcze mi się udało ułożyć z małymi dekorami, żonka wybrała, miał być inny wzór ułożenia dekoru ale tak wyszło i już  :wink:  a zdjęcia jak to bywa mi nie chcą się wkleić  :big tongue:   teraz czeka mnie kominek i płytki w łazience i panele u nas w sypialni ale kasy brak :sad:

----------


## pawel i klodi

kominek zabudowany do końca ale brakło kleju do zatarcia płyt do końca jak to u mnie bywa  :yes:  skończę go zaprawą do tynkowanie która została i wykończę - pomaluje, coś przykleję żeby było ładnie - jak na moje oko trochę dużo miejsca zabrał i mogłem drzwiczki od komina, pompę i gniazdko zrobić po drugiej stronie i mógłbym teraz zagospodarować lepiej lewą stronę komina i pokoju a tak to kicha :sad:

----------


## pawel i klodi

Witam, troszkę mnie nie było widać, przerwa techniczna i dałem sobie chwilę relaksu żeby poczuć nudę  :big tongue: 
kupiliśmy najtańsze płytki do kuchni na ścianę - jak się znudzą to się skuje  :wink: 

płytki białe - jakość płytek = cenie to prawda, teraz obudowa pstryczka elektryczka

Pozostały mi jeszcze jedne drzwi do zamontowania - góra nasza sypialnia - już mój mały pomocnik się pytał gdzie reszta  kluczy do pokoi  :Confused:  musi być gotowy na randkę w swoim pokoju :wink:

----------


## pawel i klodi

Pomału robię w środku domu i może w tym roku skończę  :no: , drzwi wew. wszystkie już osadziłem , pozostał dociąć na wymiar z dł. listwy z jednej strony futryny regulowanej ale że sie zrobiła pogoda przeniosłem się na zew. małe porządki i schodki przed wejściem
 
jeszcze nie skończone ale zaczątek jakiś jest.

----------


## pawel i klodi

schodki częściowa skończone - kostka zostały słupy i dokończyć daszek

pozakładane parapety :smile:

----------


## pawel i klodi

Zrobiło się ciepło i można powalczyć na koło domku, że brakuje trochę kasy trzeba zrobić zastępcze ogrodzenie z krzaków  :big lol:  z pod starego domu wykopuję żywopłot z pęcherznicy,  mam nadzieję że się przyjmie a nie uschnie,później  się obetnie do równa i będzie się dosadzać 

moja żonka prosiła o wykonanie małego mebelka na skrzynki z ziołami lub kwiatkami  :roll eyes:  zobaczymy co wyrośnie

----------


## pawel i klodi

teraz w środku płytki w łazience góra, na razie podłoga :wink: 
  brakło 1m2 to dokupiłem ciemniejszych przy ścianie kolankowej - będą szafki a co, wanna nie nowa ale nasza obuduję deskami - olcha albo dąb. Jak malowałem na biało od spodu to na krawędzi od dołu są listwy drewniane z rowkiem, to nasunęło nam taki pomysł.
 
ramy łóżek zrobione, dzieciaki jeszcze w jednym pokoju ale na własnych wyrkach - nasze jeszcze w  częściach czeka na montaż i malunek - żonka już powiedziała że będzie na biało i sama pomaluje.

----------


## pawel i klodi

witam,dawno mnie nie było na forum no cóż grube budowanie się skończyło a wykończeniówka będzie jeszcze  trwała - podłogi już wszystkie wykończone tylko została mała spiżarka pod schodami - płytki, rodzina już się porozchodziła po pokojach każdy w swoich czterech kątach - oczywiście ja ze swoją  kochaną żonką  :yes:  gdzie wygoniła nas nasza najmłodsza latorośl :big grin:  , kominek pomalowany żeby nie raził w salonie - będzie oklejony kamieniem i może jakaś mała beleczka 

 
zostało mi trochę krawężników i kostki - na tyle wystarczyło, ułożę kostkę, ciekawe czy będzie się zapadać - bez profesjonalnej zagęszczarki, a nad resztą trzeba podumać - rozmieszczenia wjazdu i drogi do szamba dla beczki, muszę pomyśleć nad rurą wkopaną i wylotem przy drodze albo czekać na kanalizację

----------

